# need help with projector recommendations



## gps4 (Jan 10, 2011)

i got the green light to turn our old playroom into a home theater. its 13.5' x 17.5' with 8' ceilings. i'm looking for a reasonably priced projector that will have a 16:9 native aspect. im not really sure if i need the 720 or a 1080p as i am a complete rookie when it comes to AV components. i am planning to run an HD direct tv box and blue ray dvd player on the projector. 

what are your recomendations for projectors that wont break the bank?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How big/small is the bank? Ideally, what do you want to spend?


----------



## gps4 (Jan 10, 2011)

preferably less than $800 for the projector.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Less than $800 may be tough. Is 720p ok? There are a ton of 720p projectors in your range. Scroll down to the 720p projectors in that link. If you want a 1080p however, you may have to look for a used model. Rarely does one see one sell for less than $899 new. Wait! I found one. Vivitek 1080FD for $799 at Visual Apex. I was actually contemplating getting one of these for a big garage screen. :T Just keep in mind that it is an entry level projector - meaning it doesn't have as many features as more expensive models.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Calibration is even done for you...

http://www.projectorcentral.com/vivitek_h1080fd_projector_review.htm


----------

